# Will discus eat my shrimps?in the planted tank



## taoyeah

i jsut bought a discus today,but i read some info that dicus eats shrimp too.is it true?


----------



## JanS

I have never kept Discus, but I don't take chances with keeping shrimp in any tanks with fish that are big enough to fit them in their mouth.
If you have lots of cover, a few might make it though.


----------



## Chuppy

Same.. never kept discus before.. but chilids of any form(mayb except rams) such as discus or angels should'nt be kept with other tankmates which are small enough to go into the mouths.. They will make a quick snack out of em'


----------



## taoyeah

omg,my 30 shrimps,i just got my discus.


----------



## ingg

One of my club mates keeps a discus tank, and can't keep shrimp in it, even with it pretty heavily planted - this tank has a huge carpet of Gayii, tons and tons of Nana... she said shrimp don't make it 24 hours.

I've been told the same about angels. 

Sorry.


----------



## Haeun

I've had success with amanos in a tank with angelfish (they were small though), but I would definitely never ever try to put my cherries in with my angelfish. I guess the same goes for discus.

Big (though not as aggressive) cichlids.


----------



## Bill Weber

Discus love Cherry Shrimp. I seperated the 2 into different tanks. I have a 20 gallon crypt tank for the cherry's and a 70 for Discus. Now and then I put a couple of cherry's into the Discus tank for a change of diet. I guess I am a bit of a sicko!!!!!!


----------



## MrSanders

I'm going to sort of go against the direction this thread is leaning for ya 

Will discus eat shrimp? sure there is no doubt in my mind.... so i guess its a question of what kind of shrimp your speaking of. I have a 75 gallon with a pair of med. discus and what looks to be hundreds of cherry shrimp. Do my discus eat my shrimp? im sure they do... however well fed, they dont even put a dent in the population and it continues to grow.

Now if you were thinking of some like discus and CRS, Bee's... shimp of that scale. I wouldnt ever. But cherry shrimp, go for it


----------



## Bill Weber

I have never tried a couple of hundred Cherry Shrimp. I usually drop a dozen or so into my discus tank. I will have to try adding a bit more the next time. Cherry shrimp are very cool and would look nice in a discus tank. Thanks for the new optimizim.


----------



## howie

I have discus and I have Amano Shrimps. The discus leave them alone. Anything smaller and they are discus food.


----------



## MrSanders

i think with something larger like adult Amano's, or a good healthy population of a fast reproducing sp's like cherries you could easily keep shrimp with your discus 

I started with just around 2 dozen cherries in my tank, trick was i didnt add the discus until about 6 weeks later. Gave the shrimp a chance to get estlabished.... have been thriving ever since


----------



## jazzlvr123

all i have to say is TRUST ME when i say discus love to eat shrimp and even if they cant fit it in their mouth they will pick at it until they can (i have had mine take down giant bamboo shrimp before). And usually if a discus sees another picking at something the rest will rush over and start picking to in hopes for food. so my advice would to NEVER keep discus with shrimp keep in mind even though they are docile fish they are still cichlids and can become very aggressive feeders. In the wild they hunt by savaging the riverbed blowing up the dirt and sucking up any small worms/ microorganisms/ and SHRIMP that become exposed when they blow up the loose south afican substrate. however every discus is has a different personality just like humans and some of the calmer ones stay away from the shrimp IME


----------

